# music help?



## benjamin33 (Apr 7, 2009)

well i have 2 bucks burning a hole in my itunes account and i want to spend it. 

So what song would you buy?


----------



## Salrith (Apr 7, 2009)

Hmm... I would go with.. *makes a list of songs currently thinks are good*
Little Waltz - Basia Bulat or whatever her name is, can't remember....
Hot 'n' Cold - Kate Perry (it's addicting, which is a replacement for good sometimes *grins*)
Viva la Vida - Coldplay (come on, you know it...)
I Tried to do Handstand for You - Chairlift (kind of rare it seems, but a good one)
Don't Answer Me (or Eye in the Sky, both good) - Alan Parsons (just one of those ones)
Mr Blue Sky - ELO (kind of different, but good)
Ghost of a Rose (or Shadow of the Moon) - Blackmores Night (medieval, alternative, but nice)
Or, if all else fails, get Around the World by Daft Punk just so you can snigger at the lyrics *grins* }:=8)


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 7, 2009)

I would likely buy things you would not like or unfortunately could not be found on iTunes (either by price or another reason).


Things like:
_Stuck in a Tight Spot (Relaxed)_ - Clor
_Shine_ - Muse
_Transmutations_ - Clor
_Twin _- Muse


My music tastes are so expansive.


----------



## Uro (Apr 7, 2009)

Who the hell buys media anymore?


----------



## Salrith (Apr 7, 2009)

*discretely lowers claw, hiding LimeWire*


----------



## Uro (Apr 7, 2009)

Salrith said:


> *discretely lowers claw, hiding LimeWire*



People still use that? Thought the retarded abundance of viruses would have discouraged people by now.


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Apr 7, 2009)

Uro said:


> People still use that? Thought the retarded abundance of viruses would have discouraged people by now.



SUMMER_PICTURES.exe
MUSIC_DISCOGRAPHY.bat

Seems legit to me!


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 7, 2009)

Uro said:


> Who the hell buys media anymore?



I do. Reason being that I desire extremely high quality music, which isn't something you can readily find for mass download. Interestingly, Japan has superior recording requirements on audio CDs/DVDs meaning that you can acquire a higher quality version of the same song by simply importing a Japan released CD.

This is actually exacerbated because my preferred band, Muse, will add a bonus track to their Japan Release Only versions of their albums. So if you want all of their music and at a great quality, you are essentially forced into importing or finding someone who already has it all.





There is just something about having the best possible.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 7, 2009)

Uro said:


> Who the hell buys media anymore?



People who care.




Get some good martial music, Arditi or Blood Axis


----------



## virus (Apr 7, 2009)

go to last.fm  , type in an artist you like. Click enter. Click listen to "artists" radio under the picture. Enjoy.


----------



## Snack (Apr 7, 2009)

Any song by Aphex Twin.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 7, 2009)

Uro said:


> Who the hell buys media anymore?



I prefer being a pirate, Utorrent BITCHES!  

Some songs are just impossible through torents, so iTunes is always good to use. I have no clue what to get, with only 2 bucks. Just sit on it.


----------



## protocollie (Apr 8, 2009)

Uro said:


> Who the hell buys media anymore?



decent folks, who aren't thieves and who don't think they're cool for acting entitled to shit other people worked hard on.

if musicians wanted to give their music away free, they would. they sign to a label for a reason.


----------

